# If YOU haven't come in looking like this (pic pic)..



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Hahaha....that's not bad


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

LOL! It's from my LGD... she is insane.. and muddy.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I'll be the first one to have my arm infected where they drew blood.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

And do you smell like a buck? I happened to just change from pajamas back into jeans to go outside and leash breed an unwilling doe... And yes, the whole house does stink from the jeans. And yes, it is absolutely worth it. And sadly, yes, I would do it again, even at 1 in the morning (if my buck so chose to be in love at that ungodly hour) 

Ahh the joys of farming... :lol:


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

LOL! Hey Trinity... you want to be a stinky buck btw?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

TrinityRanch said:


> And do you smell like a buck? I happened to just change from pajamas back into jeans to go outside and leash breed an unwilling doe... And yes, the whole house does stink from the jeans. And yes, it is absolutely worth it. And sadly, yes, I would do it again, even at 1 in the morning (if my buck so chose to be in love at that ungodly hour)
> 
> Ahh the joys of farming... :lol:


I think them jeans would be on the deck


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> LOL! Hey Trinity... you want to be a stinky buck btw?


No, but someone might soon get the feeling that I am morphing into one. 
My poor jeans get washed nearly every day... I need to stock up!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

HaHa, yep


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

ROFL! Yep :laugh:


----------



## goatsintheozarks (Aug 1, 2013)

I have begun to consider dirt a permanent part of my outfit. Dog biscuits in my pocket. Hands stained yellow from giving my goat Vitamin B injections. What's next? The chicken's feathers in my hair?!

You roll out of bed, stick on ugly jeans and a stained t-shirt, don't even brush your hair, and head out for the before-breakfast milking. By the time you've finished that, let out and fed the poultry, got everyone fresh water, fed and cuddled the two labradors, and maybe decided now is as good a time as any to muck out...well, let's say the effect is even better. Then you FORGET cleaning up as you have to weed and squash bugs and dig and put up fencing anyhow...and then a pristine neighbour shows up. :slapfloor:

Oh, my. Country life!

AND I have a four-month old doeling who evidently thinks she is a puppy, as she is constantly following me round and putting her 'paws' (hooves!) up on me to beg for attention! Tiny muddy hoofprints.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I thought it was a good "catch phrase". LOL! Oh, and here is the story of what I was doing BEFORE that happened.

So I go see my neighbors and walk inside, because his mom is suffering from lung cancer so I have been trying to do all I can to help. Well, I was taking the trash out for them and I go to the door to take the trash out. Evidently, I had no shoes on... Well, his wife says to me, "Where are your shoes?! You need your shoes, it is muddy out there!"... and I say, "I don't need my shoes though.. I don't where shoes very often..." And she yells at me to go get my shoes and go out the front door, where they are. LOL! 

It's a good thing I went before this happened, lol


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

And the sad thing is... I bought that shirt two days ago.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

TrinityRanch said:


> No, but someone might soon get the feeling that I am morphing into one.
> My poor jeans get washed nearly every day... I need to stock up!


OMGoatness, I meant, do you want to _buy_ a stinky buck? :crazy:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

That is a farmer and a healthier person. 

I saw somewhere about a study done on kids (adults), that are in the barn and all the different dirt's, and fecal matter that tend to be healthier then those city kids that walk around with that hand sanitize stuff.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I bet that is true! It sounds kinda unfortunate (all around that fecal matter - lol) but really I belive that. Farmer's also have bigger brains, IMO. LOL


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Farming also forces you to loose weight, if you do it right.  I've learned that throughout the years. I don't eat anything now. It's 3:00 and I haven't eaten today.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

sweetgoats said:


> That is a farmer and a healthier person.
> 
> I saw somewhere about a study done on kids (adults), that are in the barn and all the different dirt's, and fecal matter that tend to be healthier then those city kids that walk around with that hand sanitize stuff.


I bet that's extremely true! 
in the past 2 years iv only got sick once! ( and I was around several hundred people every day)
and I have a friend whose home schooled their house is spotless(they use a lot of hand sanitizer too; always have it with them) and their sick every few weeks.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

WOW... looks like farming really does make you loose weight! At my "fattest" lol I was 120... now I am 109!

3 weeks ago... or two... I weighed 116. Now I weigh 109.... yay!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Okay.. I know I didn't make this thread for this reason, but does anyone think I look fat? :help:

I have been constantly trying to lose weight as I feel so.. STUBBY. LOL Being 5' 3" makes me so short and... well, stubby. Haha


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

lol, that looks like one of my clean shirts! This is what my shirt looks like after taking care of the animals in the morning


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

You're a tad bit messy aren't you? LOL what are you doing, sticking your head in their water buckets?! :slapfloor:


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

NO you do NOT look fat, I was just thinking how slim you were and what a cute shirt that was. I hope it washes clean for you. Here we have "good clothes" and Play or work clothes. All my life growing up I got yelled at for wearing good clothes in the barn. Now I do the same to my daughter. I remember climbing through many a barb wire fence with my school jeans on, only to catch them and rip a hole and then catch it from mama. My daughter just today was riding her 4 wheeler in BRAND NEW pants I bought her for school. School hasn't even started yet!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Haha, thanks.  I really love that shirt. And the dirt did wash out. 

Yeah, when I was little that is what we had. Now I'm aloud to wear what I would like. LOL "allowed".

LOL about the four wheeler. Sounds like me.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Moka farms, I think that shirt looks kinda cool!


----------

